# Spielbaum unter Java



## Paulchen26 (14. Sep 2005)

Hi, 

programmiere gerade ein Vier Gewinnt Spiel! Für die KI würde ich gerne den sogenannten MinMax-Algo. einsetzen. Hierzu bräuchte ich aber nach meiner Ansicht einen allgemeinen Baum und keinen binären Baum. Es sollen ja von jedem Knoten, bzw. von der Wurzel, jeweils sieben neue Knoten entstehen (auf jede Spielbrettstellung folgen ja sieben neue mögliche). Leider finde ich herzlich wenig über allgemeine Bäume unter Java. Habe auch schon eine reihe Bücher ausgeliehen, aber die behandeln immer nur binäre Bäume bzw. JTree. Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein gutes Tutorial oder Buch nennen. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe, 

Jürgen


----------



## Beni (14. Sep 2005)

Selbst einen Baum schreiben ist nicht sehr kompliziert. Mach eine Klasse "Node" die einen Array von 7 Nachfolger-Nodes hat :wink:


```
public class Node{
  private Node parent;
  private Node[] children = new Node[7];
}
```

Jetzt kannst du deine Knoten ineinandersetzen, und schon hast du einen Baum.


----------



## Johanness (16. Sep 2005)

Naja, üblicherweise muß man den Spielbaum aber nicht explizit ausprogrammieren, wenn man MiniMax (oder besseres) benutzt. Durch die rekursive Funktion entsteht der Baum eher implizit. Es gibt im Internet etliche MiniMax-Beispiele (meistens aus irgendwelchen Uni-Vorlesungen), vielleicht helfen die Dir weiter.

Gruß, Johannes


----------

